# Kohler vs Generac standby generator



## 7474 (Jul 7, 2012)

Looking for opinions on Kohler vs Generac for standby home generators.

Also, have a 4 ton Lennox 13ACD Merit series with compressor locked rotor amps of 97 and condenser locked rotor amps of 3.1. What size generator would be needed to start this unit?

Not looking for DIY, looking for knowledge when discussing with generator installers. 

Thanks for any assistance.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Try here: http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/kohler-vs-generac-standby-149417/


----------

